# Sobre la radio frecuencia.



## jonelectronic (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola buenas.

Soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria saber un poco sobre la radio frecuencia, estoy interesado en las diferencias y aplicaciones de estos 2 modelos y la puesta en marcha de ellos para su aplicación:

WIZ2-434-RS.

BZI-RF2GH4  a 2.4 Ghz.

Muchas gracias de antemano a todos, me parece un foro muy interesante, seguid asi.

Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mira en http://superrobotica.com/download/S350150/WIZ2-434_UM.PDF
Salu2.


----------



## jonelectronic (Sep 11, 2009)

Quiero hacer una prueba con unos entrenadores , tengo 2 .

Necesito programar el chip en C++ y despues cablearlo hasta el emisor mencionado anteriormente, de este quiero transferir la información al receptor.

preguntas:

¿Alguien tiene un programa de  C++? sería  para comprobar si funciona el emisor con el receptor, no hace falta nada complicado ..... un contador hasta 5 o algo parecido, un parpadeo de leds, una cuenta atras, todo en general me sirve, xd.

¿El receptor lleva otro micro para asimilar o verificar lo que le llega del emisor?

si es asi.. ¿deberia programar algo del micro del receptor?

¿como se comuntan entre si el emisor y el receptor? 

¿simplemente al estar solos y con la misma frecuencia sera suficiente?

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones , gracias por el PDF. 

Espero vuestras aportaciones, un saludo cordial.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Los modulos WIZ2 son como los walkie talkie, solo que en este caso no son para voz sino datos. Efectivamente necesitas un modulo en un PC y otro en otro PC u otro equipo que procese datos en forma serial. El PDF que te recomendé tiene un apartado sobre la programacion de estos modulos. 

Como apenas estas conociendo los modulos, yo empezaria aprendiendo muy bien el 
datasheet y colgandolos a una PC (bien, dos PCs) y ensayando con el Hyperterminal de Windows para comprobar la transmision/recepcion basica. Nota que en esta fase no tienes que usar un lenguaje de programacion y la configuracion de los modulos las haces via la Hyperterminal.... 

Quisiera que explicara que son los entrenadores que mencionas... Salu2.


----------



## jonelectronic (Sep 14, 2009)

los entrenadores son placas utilizadas para ensayar ,tienen bastantes utilidades, se utilizan para programar microchips, poner culquier tipo de dispositivo electrónico y comprobarlo antes de montarlo en el sitio que va ir definitivamente, se puede poner alli las placas que comentamos de radio frecuencia y manejarlo mediante un micro instalado propiamente en dicha placa para que esto funcione tienes que cablear a las patas del micro en este caso a el terminal que estamos hablando, ( el emisor y el receptor de radio frecuencia)


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahhhh, entonces son maquinas procesadoras de datos (como una PC bastante sencilla)... Claro que sirven para la prueba... Salu2.


----------



## beto3574 (Oct 15, 2010)

hola ...quiero implementar una comunicacion inhalambrica por medio de radio frecuencia entre dos computadores portatiles utilizando el puerto usb, en banda de 434mhz por el hyperterminal, tengo un par de modulos hr1001 y no se como empezar, les agradeceria me guiaran en mi proyecto. para tecnogirl esos modulos que dices que son como walkie talkie se coniguen en colombia??? saludos


----------



## avpc79 (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola, alguien tiene idea de como se genera la radio frecuencia? Especificamente en que parte del circuito. Creo debe ser en una bobina. De ser asi, es que a la bobina le llega la corriente de la frecuencia a la que sale dicha onda??

Saludos.-


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 9, 2011)

avpc79 dijo:


> Hola, alguien tiene idea de como se genera la radio frecuencia? Especificamente en que parte del circuito. Creo debe ser en una bobina. De ser asi, es que a la bobina le llega la corriente de la frecuencia a la que sale dicha onda??
> 
> Saludos.-


 
La "radiofrecuencia" podria definirse como las señales periodicas alternas en el espectro de radio. Por ende debes saber que esas señales generan mediante un oscilador controlado por un par bobina-capacitor que resuena a 1/(2Π√(LC)), F en Hz, L en Hernry y C en Faradios.


----------

